# Hinterbaubruch AMS Comp



## guetti (16. August 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

hatte 2004 (Franken) und 2005 (Gardasee) einen Bruch des Rahmens am Hinterbau (Scheibenbremsseite). Cube hatte 2004 den Hinterbau getauscht und 2005 den Rahmen, alles in allem ein super Service, auch wenn das eigentlich kein zweites Mal passieren sollte. Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass der neue Rahmen hält, optisch ist keine Veränderung zu sehen, aber nach Aussage von Cube ist im sichtbaren Bereich eine Veränderung erfolgt.

Jetzt möchte ich nur noch wissen, ob ich in diesem Fall einfach Pech hatte oder ob noch andere AMS Fahrer das Problem hatten. Anbei auch zwei Bildchen des Rahmens.

2005





2004


----------



## Cubabike (17. August 2005)

Moin!

Geh mal in den AMS Pro - Fury-Thread im Kaufberatungsforum, dort hat es vor nicht allzulanger Zeit auch ein Posting über einen (an derselben Stelle) gebrochenen AMS Pro-Rahmen gegeben.
Scheint unter unglücklichen Umständen eine neuralgische Stelle zu sein.

Andererseits ist außer Euch beiden bisher (hier im Forum) nichts bekannt geworden - im Gegensatz zu der Lagerproblematik.

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guetti (17. August 2005)

Ach ja, habe meinen Text nochmal durchgelesen, muss natürlich heißen
"im  n i c h t  sichtbaren Bereich"

Gruss Guetti


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. August 2005)

ACH NEE! WOHER KENNE ICH DAS NUR?    

Schau mal hier:






Ist zwar ein Scheiszfoto, aber ich denke es wird klar, was ich meine!   

Hatte meinen Rahmen bei H+S in bonn gekauft, CUBE hat ihn gegen einen 2005er getauscht. Hat aber gut über 2 Monate gedauert...   

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## KILROY (17. August 2005)

guetti schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> . Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass der neue Rahmen hält, optisch ist keine Veränderung zu sehen, aber nach Aussage von Cube ist im sichtbaren Bereich eine Veränderung erfolgt.
> .........



Moin !

Cube hätte evtl. besser einen Vierkant-Hinterbau UND eine gescheite Drehmomentabstützung ( sollte bis mindestens 1/3 der Strebenlänge reichen ) verwendet.


Frage an Cube / Sebastian:
1) Was wurde denn am Rahmen / Hinterbau verändert ?
2) Wie lange wird Garantie auf die Rahmen gewährt ?
    ( Beim meinem AMS LTD aus 2004 zB. gibt es keine "Betriebsanleitung",  
     daher die      Frage zu 2)

Gruß


----------



## Riddick (17. August 2005)

@guetti

Wieviel km hattest Du jeweils runter, bis die Rahmen gebrochen sind?


@KILROY

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, gibt CUBE 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen.

Riddick


----------



## KILROY (17. August 2005)

@Riddick:

5 Jahre kommt mir auch bekannt vor....ist halt nur besser, wenn man das mal von offizieller Seite hört.
Mal sehen, vielleicht meldet sich [email protected] ja dazu.

Gruß


----------



## Toni172 (17. August 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> @KILROY
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, gibt CUBE 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen.
> Riddick



und hoffentlich auch auf die Lager.


----------



## guetti (17. August 2005)

@Riddick

ich fahre nicht immer mit Tacho, aber soviele Kilometer waren es nicht. Kaufdatum war Februar 2004, dann der erste Bruch August 2004 und dann der zweite Bruch Juli 2005.

Gruss Guetti


----------



## Losbodos (19. August 2005)

guetti schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Jetzt möchte ich nur noch wissen, ob ich in diesem Fall einfach Pech hatte oder ob noch andere AMS Fahrer das Problem hatten...



hier ist noch ein cube ams-rahmenbrüchiger! genau dieselbe stelle, also weniger material- als vielmehr konstruktionsfehler, da die bremsmomentabstützung echt saumickrig ist! und dann wollen einige hinten auch noch größere scheiben fahren...!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=131874&highlight=cubey


----------



## cubey (19. August 2005)

Stimmt ist mir letztes jahr auch passiert.  
Siehe in meinem Album, da hab ich ein Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guetti (22. August 2005)

Also doch nichts "nur Einzelfall" und nur Pech gehabt. Das mit der Bremsmomentabstützung dacht ich mir auch schon, da haben Mitbewerber bessere Lösungen. Na ja vielleicht haben wir jetzt alle an der Stelle "Vollmaterial", das würde sich irgendwann nur verformen ;-)

Grüße, Guetti


----------



## Würfelbrecher (22. August 2005)

Hi,
Meinem 2003er AMS Comp ist auch schon 2x der Hinterbau an beschriebener Stelle gebrochen. Ich dachte auch, dass das ein absoluter Einzelfall war, aber wenn ich das hier lese...
Immerhin habe ich anstandslos erst eine neue Hinterschwinge und dann einen ganzen Rahmen neu bekommen. Hat aber jeweils 2-3 MONATE gedauert, u.a. haben die von Cube andauernd falsche Farben, Größen, etc. geschickt.
Da muss Cube auf jeden Fall noch am Service arbeiten, denn mit dem AMS bin ich an und für sich sehr zufrieden. Damals war ich aber echt gefrustet...


----------



## [email protected] (23. August 2005)

Hi

Jungs

Erstmal sorry für Die Brüche. aber ich kann euch beruhigen alle Streben brechen nicht! Es wurde an der Hitzebaehandlung und Am schweissverfahren gearbeitet um die stelle zu entlasten und stabiler zu machen. Bei den darauffolgen Tests haben die streben anstandslos gehalten!

mfg

Sebastian

P.S. und es sind doch einzelfälle!


----------



## awi (24. August 2005)

Hallöchen

Sagt mal, wie ist das so passiert und wie ergeht es einem dabei.
Beim starken Bremsen und steigt man dann unfreiwillig ab ???
Flattern ???

Danke und Grüssle
AWI


----------



## herrgelb (24. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Jungs
> 
> ...



ab wann wurde das neue schweissverfahren angewandt?


----------



## Würfelbrecher (25. August 2005)

awi schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, wie ist das so passiert und wie ergeht es einem dabei.
> Beim starken Bremsen und steigt man dann unfreiwillig ab ???
> Flattern ???



Also das erste Mal muss das irgendwie bei der Fahrt zum Händler passiert sein, wo ich es aber noch nicht bemerkt habe. Als ich es dann zwei Tage später von ner kleinen Gabelreparatur abholen wollte, meinte mein Händler (sinngemäß): "Deine Gabel geht wieder, allerdings ist die Hinterschwinge irgendwie gebrochen..."  
Beim zweiten Mal ist es mir beim Bremsen aufgefallen, da ich im Stand mit gezogener Hinterbremse ein Stück zurückrollen konnte... Blick nach hinten-unten links... da war alles klar.
Aber Gott sei dank ist es nie bei irgendwelchen High-Speed Passagen gebrochen bzw. kurz davor ohne dass ich es gemerkt hätte. Naja, hoffen wir mal das die neuen Erkenntnisse dazu geführt haben, dass jetzt alles hält.

@Sebastian: Lag der Fehler wirklich nur an den Hinterschwingen? Bei mir waren wie gesagt 2 gebrochen, weshalb ich vermutet hatte, dass es irgendwie am Hauptrahmen/Kettenstreben-schwinge gelegen haben könnte (verzogen und dadurch höhere Belastungen für Hinterschwinge o.ä.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guetti (13. September 2005)

@awi
Also einen Flug macht man keinen, ich konnte sogar noch 1500 HM abfahren, allerdings dann nur mit Vorderradbremse. Das Ausfallende kann sich über das Lager an der unteren Hinterbaustrebe abstützen, wenn das Rohr ganz durch ist, wie beim ersten Bruch passiert. Man merkt es am besten beim Bremsen, da es ziemlich rattert. Ein bißchen mulmig ist einem schon, aber die ganze schöne Strecke am Gardasee runterlaufen wollte ich auch nicht ;-)

Über den Service bei CUBE konnte ich mich nicht beschweren, sofort reagiert und mich im Urlaub zurückgerufen, der Rahmen (allerdings in schwarz, aber Farbe ist mir egal) nach meinem Urlaub (d.h. innerhalb einer Woche) bei meinem Händler.

Allerdings biegt sich die neue Schwinge schon auch bedenklich wenn man stark bremst und sein Gewicht nach hinten verlagert. Ich glaube ich mache mir mal den Spaß und rechne mir die Kräfte aus, die auf die Schwinge an der Bruchstelle wirken (aber erst im Winter ;-))

Grüße
Gütti


----------



## Bergfloh68 (20. September 2005)

Zitat von [email protected]: Es wurde an der Hitzebaehandlung und Am schweissverfahren gearbeitet um die stelle zu entlasten und stabiler zu machen. Bei den darauffolgen Tests haben die streben anstandslos gehalten


Hallo,

jetzt hab ich mal eine Frage.
Die Antwort von Sebastian klingt so, als ob man bei Cube selbst am Schweißverfahren was geändert hat. 
Einem anderen Threat zum Thema "Lange Wartezeiten für AMS-Frameset" ist aber zu entnehmen, daß die Rahmen aus dem Container (=Fernost) kommen, also nicht von Cube produziert werden.
Was ist denn jetzt bitte Sache?


----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2005)

Hi

Die Rahmen werden nach unseren Vorgaben  und unter unseren Kontrollen gefertigt. 

mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Joginger (28. September 2005)

Tja, ich hatte exakt an der gleichen stelle den bruch !
Der Service war super ! Das Bike war innerhalb einer Woche
wieder bei meinem Händler !
Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das CUBE da irgendwas geändert hat !
Ich glaube, das die nur sagen was man hören will, und hoffen,
dass das nicht nochmal passiert! Ich finde Cube sollte für solche Fälle
eine wirklich sichtbar modifizierte Schwinge einbauen .Denn wenn man 
mit seiner Fahrweise schon mal einen Bruch gehabt hat, ist der nächste nicht weit ! Ich erwarte auf jedenfall mal schon den nächsten Bruch, denn wenn man sich ansieht wie sich die Schwinge hinten windet beim bremsen, dann gute nacht ! Der hinterbau ist definitiv zu schwach ausgelegt ! Das reicht gerade mal, dass man sich auf der Strasse sicher bewegen kann !
Cube sollte das mal überdenken, und und den Konsens zwischen Gewicht und 
Sicherheit finden !


----------



## drnojoke (4. Oktober 2005)

Also nach all Dem, was ich hier gelesen habe (auch das Knacksen im Tretlagerbereich) werde ich mir definitiv kein Cube zulegen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Oktober 2005)

@ tek9

Na dann kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen. Dir entgeht echt ein supergeiles
Bike. Die Probleme sind fast alle vom 2004er Model, die Cube alle beseitigt hat.
Ich fahr das AMS pro 2005 Model und bin echt begeistert.

Überleg´s Dir nochmal. 

V.G. Sören


----------



## Cube AMS Pro (13. Oktober 2005)

GLaubt ihr andere Hersteller haben solche Probleme nicht?, Ok, dass beim 2004er Modell die Strebe bricht, ist wirklich Cubes Problem, aber ich glaube, dass es bei anderen Herstellern andere Probleme gibt. Na klar ist man im ersten Moment sauer, zu Recht, aber glaubt mir, andere Hersteller machen anedere Fehler


----------



## Hemme (13. Oktober 2005)

Andere Hersteller haben genau die gleichen Probs:
Klick


----------



## Cube AMS Pro (13. Oktober 2005)

Ist das ein Giant?


----------



## Hemme (13. Oktober 2005)

nein, isses nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube AMS Pro (13. Oktober 2005)

Ok, wollte keines Falls dein Bike beleidigen, aber ich bin neugierig, was ist es denn nun?


----------



## Condor (13. Oktober 2005)

Nabend, 

Na da will ich aber mal mitraten,
Ist es ein Simplon Lexx Pro?

Gruß
Condor


----------



## Hemme (13. Oktober 2005)

Gratuliere, Condor, so isses.


----------



## guetti (18. Oktober 2005)

Also ich würde auch wieder eines kaufen, das Fahrverhalten ist echt super, macht richtig Laune, da fliegt man nicht gleich vom Trail und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist auch ok. Über den Service kann ich mich persönlich auch nur positiv äußern.

Bin gespannt ob ich auch noch so denke, wenn mein Rahmen das dritte Mal bricht


----------



## Condor (30. Oktober 2005)

Moin,






hier gibts mehr 
viel mehr brauch man dazu wohl auch nicht sagen...   
Das war ein AMS LTD 04, hat gut ein Jahr gehalten bis es dann vor 3-4 Wochen auf einen Trail beim anbremsen gekracht hat. 
Die Situation ist aber halb so wild, ich bin damit erstmal den Trail als ob nichts passiert wäre im gewohnten Tempo runtergeheizt, den nächsten Berg rauf und habe erst dann bei einer kleinen Pause gesehen, dass der Rahmen komplett gebrochen ist. Solange man hinten nicht bremst kann eigentlich nicht viel passiert. 
30s früher hätte es aber wirklich nicht brechen dürfen, da hätte ich dann mit gut 75 km/h einen Abflug in einer Rechtskurve gemacht.
Cube hat innerhalb von ~ 1-2 Woche Ersatz geschickt, deine weitere Woche ist beim Händler draufgegangen.

Gruß
Condor


----------



## JokeRR (6. November 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir vor einer Woche Das Cube AMS LTD bestellt und warte nun sehnsüchtig drauf aber wenn ich jetzt das hier alles lese wird mir schlecht!
Waren das alles 2004er Modelle oder brechen auch die 2005er?Das währe ja der Hammer!Ich will doch nicht von meinem betagten Hardtail welches nie schlapp gemacht hat auf ein für meine Verhältnisse schon recht teures Fully wechseln welches immer gefährdet ist mir unter dem Ar.... wegzubrechen!Da würden sich ja meine Kumpels totlachen.Ausserdem habe ich das Bike online bestellt.Wie läuft das dann im Falle des Falles?Muss ich das Bike dann komplett einschicken?
MfG
JokeRR


----------



## guetti (9. November 2005)

bei mir war es das 2004er Modell, nach dem ersten Bruch wurde nur die Hinterbaustrebe durch eine identische Strebe ersetzt (2004).

Jetzt habe ich einen 2005er Rahmen bekommen und der hält bisher. Ansonsten ist der Kauf keine schlechte Wahl, wenn man vom Hardtail kommt, fühlt sich nicht an wie ne Gummikuh und fährt sich ziemlich gut.

Gruss
Guetti


----------



## guetti (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt ist es am Moritzberg wieder passiert, der dritte Rahmenbruch, mal sehen wie Cube reagiert, aber es ist es ja nur Zufall, da kann ich nur lachen, wenn es nicht zum weinen wäre.





auf das Bild klicken um in 1024x768 zu staunen

Gruss Guetti


----------



## guetti (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Service ist bei Cube jedenfalls super (ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass die Zusagen des Geschäftsführers so zutreffen), wenn im Moment auch nicht mein Bike.

Nach dessen Auskunft hat beim neuen AMS Rahmen (mein Austauschrahmen der gebrochen ist) tatsächlich die Hinterbaustrebe einen größeren Durchmesser, was die Steifigkeit verbessert hat. Allerdings hat das der Hinterbau von meinem AMS einfach ignoriert und ist wieder an der gleichen Stelle gebrochen.

Na ja, jetzt bekomme ich eine neue Strebe (die gleiche Bauart), die noch heute zum Händler geht und dann versuchen Sie eine noch stärkere Strebe für mich zu bekommen. Wenn das nicht klappt haben Sie mir den Austausch des völlig neu konstruierten AMS Rahmens angeboten, der aber erst Ende des Jahres rauskommt.

Also ich denke, mehr kann man von einer Firma als Service nicht erwarten, schließlich ist niemand perfekt.

Grüße,
Gütti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malatenzym (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
mir ist gestern auch mein Rahmen, ich fahre ein Steppenwolf Tundra FS, an genau derselben Stelle gebrochen!! :-(  Bei einem Bremsmanöver auf gerader Schotterpiste fing die Bremse plötzlich an zu stottern, und als ich genauer hinschaute sah ich, das die Schwinge an besagter Stelle komplett durch ist!!
Dummerweise habe ich das Rad über Ebay gebraucht gekauft und weiss nicht, ob ich von Steppenwolf noch Garantie auf den Rahmen habe, oder nicht. Ist ein 2002/2003er Modell. 
Tja, sau ärgerlich, aber zum Glück bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit und nicht im Gelände passiert. 
Scheibenbremsen scheinen also doch  nicht so toll zu sein, wie viele meinen, wenn man dabei Gafahr läuft, dass der Rahmen bricht.
Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip für mich, ich werde mich mal an Steppenwolf direkt wenden.
So long


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (8. Mai 2006)

da freu ich mich aber, dass das nicht nur bei Cube passiert 
Aber ich kann dir bei deinem problem auch nicht weiterhelfen.
bist ja hier aber auch in der Cube Sektion


----------



## guetti (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

Schwinge wurde wieder getauscht, d.h. vom Rahmenbruch So 30.04. bis zum neuen (alten) Hinterbau 05.01. weniger als eine Woche (sogar mit Feiertag). Bin gespannt wann ich die verstärkte bekomme 

Jetzt dachte ich mir als nächstes lege ich mir vielleicht ein Steppenwolf zu, aber schon ein Bekannter der immer mal Alpenüberquerungen als Guide macht erzählt, dass er ein Buch über Pannen führt und da schneidet Steppenwolf auch nicht so toll ab, aber eigentlich immer mit Brüchen am Tretlagergehäuse.

Vielleicht doch wieder auf Stahl wechseln 

Gruss, Guetti


----------



## lulan (10. Mai 2006)

die erfahrungen mit dem ams klingen ja echt super


----------



## Dignita (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo

Ich selber besitze ein AMS Pro'04. Und mein Bike knackt leicht bei stärkerem pedalieren. Das nervt. Nun mache ich mir Sorgen ob sich da etwas anbahnt, oder einfach nur irgendeine Schraube festgezogen gehört? 

Weiterhin würde mich interessieren welche Scheibenbremse an den Rädern verbaut war, die damals wie heute einen solchen Bruch in der Nähe der Hinterradbremse haben. Besteht da vielleicht ein Zusammenhang? Habe z.B. auf drei Bildern in diesem Thread die Julie gesehen.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Bremskraft zu hoch ist? Während meine Hayes wohl - und das habe ich in den letzten Stunden aus vielen Meinungen im Netz herausgelesen - wohl doch schwächer/weniger bissig ist. Könnte da was dran sein?  
Oder ist dieses Posting nur Schall und Rauch?

Dies soll keine Diskussion über Scheibenbremsen werden!  


Einen schönen Tag wünscht euch

Dignita


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (22. Juni 2006)

Also
wenn du schon vermutest, dass ne Schraube locker sein könnte, dann zieh sie doch erstmal nach und frag dann nochmal. Und die Lager gehören auch geölt.

Zu deinem Vergleich Julie Hayes.

Ich fahr selber ne Hayes HFX9 und hab bei nem Freund die Julie ausprobiert.
Jeweils 180 - 160.

Und ich persönlich find, dass die Hayes da schon nochmal n stückel besser zupackt als die Julie.
Hängt aber wohl auch von den Bremsbacken ab.
(ich hab koolstop)

aber mir ist das Hinterteil mit der Hayes auch schonmal gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (22. Juni 2006)

...ob 160er, 180er oder 203er ist völlig egal, denn jede davon kann man von 0% bis zur Blockade fahren, und irgendwo dazwischen kann der Hinterbau halt  durchbrechen. Die Unterschiede der Scheibengröße zeigen sich in der zum Bremsen benötigten Handkraft -> die ist dem Hinterbau aber ziemlich latte


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (22. Juni 2006)

größere Scheibe bedeudet aber auch größerer Adapter was eine größere Hebelwirkung bedeudet.


----------



## Dignita (22. Juni 2006)

okay. Da ein Bruch, egal ob "teurer" oder "günstiger" Rahmen, sich wohl immer ergeben kann, werde ich in Zukunft einfach öfters mal einen genaueren Blick an diese Stelle werfen. 

Das Knacken werde, in meinem Fall, am Hinderrad (Speichenspannung prüfen beim Händler) oder am Sattel finden. Denn den Rest (Tretlager, Lager, und und und) habe ich schon gereinigt, gefettet und fest gemacht. Mal sehn.


----------



## KILROY (22. Juni 2006)

@ Buh

Nein, eben nicht. Aber ohne eine Skizze, die ich hier leider nicht hinkriege, kann ich das nicht so einfach erklären. 
Grund, warum das halt nicht so ist, ist die Tatsache, dass auch der "bremsende" Punkt - sprich: Position der Bremszange - weiter von der Radachse wegwandert.
Wie gesagt, mehr als Blockieren geht nicht, und dann wirkt das komplette Drehmoment - vom Reifendurchmesser (!) vorgegeben - auf die Strebe.
Egal, ob sich dazwischen eine kleine oder große Scheibe versteckt oder ob Du die Nabe mit der Achse und die Achse mit dem Ausfallende verschweisst  

...isso ...

Nichtsdestotrotz ist das halt leider ein Schwachpunkt.


----------



## Dignita (22. Juni 2006)

isso = Ich Schrei SOnst


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (22. Juni 2006)

@ Kilroy

wenn da nix dran wär, dann würden die den Hinterbau doch auch für 200er Scheiben freigeben oder?

(werd morgen mal in der FH meine Maschinenbauerkollegen fragen, was die dazu sagen ;-) )


----------



## fatz (23. Juni 2006)

@kilroy:
da hast nicht ganz recht. je weiter die bremse nach aussen rutscht (groessere scheibe) desto
mehr kraft kriegt der, von der nabe aus gesehen, aeussere bremsmontagepunkt ab. das 
abzufangende moment ist zwar dasselbe (das resultiert wirklich nur aus der reibungkraft des
reifens), nicht aber dessen einleitung in den rahmen.


----------



## KILROY (23. Juni 2006)

die Befestigungsposition der Bremse am Hinterbau ist  ja vorgegeben, idR per IS 2000. Daran ist nun entweder ein "langer" oder "kurzer" Adapter. Das spielt aber keine Rolle. Der Hinterbau wäre nur dann wirklich entlastet, wenn man die Bremszange entlang UND AUF der Sitzstrebe in Richtung Sattel verschieben könnte. Solange das nicht passiert, geschieht die Momenteinleitung in den Rahmen immer wieder genau über die IS 2000 - Aufnahme, egal, ob ein / und welcher Adapter davor sitzt.

Ich bleib erstmal dabei.....mal sehen, was Buh's MaschBauer dazu sagen.
( Das wär doch auch mal was für Raymund.... Hallo, ist er hier ? )


----------



## fatz (23. Juni 2006)

du hast nicht ganz kapiert was ich meine. das moment ist zwar dasselbe, aber die belastung
der beiden is2000 punkte aendert sich. wenn du mit der bremse weiter rausgehst verschiebst
du die last von inneren montagepunkt auf den aeusseren.

ps. maschbauer hin oder her, aber ein physikstudium sollt auch reichen..........


----------



## toshmanu (23. Juni 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

kleine Zwischenfrage  ?!
Wie schaut es mit dem 06er AMS Pro Rahmen (Hinterbau) aus?
Hat dieser Änderungen an der Konstruktion oder gibt es schon Erfahrungen?
Das Bike hat Hayes 180er Scheiben.

Grüße Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dignita (23. Juni 2006)

Ob Studierender oder Student, das ist mir hier "latte". Da ihr euch wegen physikalischer Dinge - die ich so ausführlich nicht wissen wollte - jetzt mehr oder weniger in die Haare bekommt, nehme ich die These von wegen höherer Bremskraft und bla bla zurück. Und formuliere die Frage um: 

Hatte sich der Bruch in irgendeiner Form angekündigt gehabt?
Und hat sich die Firma CUBE darüber Gedanken gemacht, dieses Problem effektiv zu lösen? (um die Frage von toshmanu einzubinden )


Gruss 
dignita


----------



## Dignita (23. Juni 2006)

Das soll jetzt nicht bedeuten, dass ihr euren Zwist nicht weiterhin durchführen dürft. 
Nur bitte, eine einfache Antwort auf die Fragen geben. Danke


----------



## fatz (23. Juni 2006)

haben wir einen zwist?  wenn du meinst......... ich hab's noch sehr sachlich gefunden.

die antwort war uebrigens so einfach wie (mir) moeglich.


----------



## KILROY (23. Juni 2006)

^^
Seh ich genauso, wenn wir uns streiten, steppt hier die Meise  
However, zur Ursprungsfrage passte das nicht....stimmt schon  

Zur Sache an sich: die Strebe hat bei mir jetzt schon zwei Jahre überlebt, aber die biegt sich bedenklich, wenn man daran "entlangblickt" und eine Bremsung simuliert. z.B. auf's Bike setzen, nicht fahren, sondern nur hinten bremsen und einfach mal ein bisschen vor- und zurückruckeln. Flext reichlich....
Wenn's knackt, dann sicherlich, falls man mal mit versehentlich blockiertem HR in ein Loch, eine Rinne o.ä. reinfährt. Dann möchte ich nicht ausschließen, dass es die Strebe zerreist.
Lenker, Sattelstütze und ähnlich flexende Teile sollen ja regelmäßig gewechselt werden w/ Risiko Ermüdungsbruch. Da hab ich persönlich aber eher Angst vor der Strebe - mal unabhängig von den Folgen, die sind beim Lenkerbruch sicherlich übler.


----------



## Dignita (23. Juni 2006)

So war das auch nicht gemeint - von wegen Zwist.

Nur mein AMS ist aus den Baujahr '04, und brechende Sitzstreben an der Hinterradbremse sind nicht lustig. Darum die Frage ob sich das ankündigt. 

Zugegeben, hatte schon andere Modelle, die den Geist, dank eines Bruches, aufgegeben haben. "Keine Ahnung ob ich einen weiteren Bruch ertragen kann" Quatsch

ciao


----------



## scheich (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

also mir ist bei meinem Cube AMS FR 2006 auch vor 1,5 Wochen der Hinterbau an der bliebten Stelle gebrochen.
Cube hat meinem Händler vorab sofort eine neue Heckschwinge zugeschickt. (Super Service!)
Bin mal gespannt, ob sie sich noch mal äussern, oder entschuldigen wenn sie meine Heckstrebe erhalten. (Hab immerhin mein Italien WeE deswegen abgesagt!)  
Gebrochen ist das ganze auf der Fahrt zum Bäcker! Ohne irged eine hohe Belastung.
Das das kein Einzelfall ist habe ich mittlerweile gemerkt. Aber wie kann die selbe Schwachstelle denn auch noch in einem 2006er Modell bestehen, wenn es 2004 erste Fälle dieser Art gab?
Laut meinem Händler hat Cube geäussert, dass die jetzt verbaute Schwinge verstärkt sei. Optisch ist sie aber nicht anders.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (3. Juli 2006)

Also bei mir hat sich nix angekündigt, der Rahmen war allerdings auch nicht voll durch.
Hab mich danach nur gewundert, warum auf einmal die felge am rahmen schleift......tjo

und keine angst für nen streit im forum bin ich nicht der typ und angeben wollte ich mit dem status student auch keinenfalls ( ich würde lieber wieder arbeiten )


----------



## scheich (5. Juli 2006)

Hi,

mein Rahmen hat eigentlich nur noch die Pulverbeschichtung an der Stelle gehalten. Bei mir hat auch das Rad am Rahmen geschliffen.

Bin mal gespannt ob die Schwinge jetzt hält.
Ich fahre sein 8 Jahren Cube-Bikes aber das ist mir noch nicht passiert.
Allerdings ist das auch mein erstes Fully.

Wenn sie nochmal kaputt geht, werde ich mir wohl einen anderen Hersteller suchen.  
Auch wenn der Service von Cube sehr gut ist, aber dieser Fehler tritt ja anscheinend schon seit 2 Jahren immer wieder auf, das darf nicht passieren.


----------



## guetti (1. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich ja jetzt schon die dritte Strebe durchhabe, hatte ich auch reichlich Kontakt mit Cube. Wie bereits im Forum erläutert, hatte die Hinterbaustrebe bei meinem neuen AMS Rahmen (mein Austauschrahmen der gebrochen war) einen größeren Durchmesser, was die Steifigkeit verbessert hat. Allerdings hat diese Tatsache der Hinterbau von meinem AMS einfach ignoriert und ist wieder an der gleichen Stelle gebrochen.

Jetzt  habe ich eine neue Strebe (die gleiche Bauart), die im Moment noch hält. Ziel von Cube war es mir eine nochmals verstärkte Strebe zu besorgen, was bis dato allerdings nicht geklappt hat. Darüber bin ich auch nicht böse. da Cube mir den Austausch des völlig neu konstruierten AMS Rahmens angeboten hat, falls Sie keine Strebe herbekommen. Der neue Rahmen kommt aber erst Ende des Jahres raus! D.h. im Moment sollten alle Rahmen mit der bisher verstärkten Strebe im Handel sein. Das Problem scheint zu bestehen (siehe dieses Forum), allerdings doch nicht so massiv, dass Cube jetzt dringend den neuen Rahmen in der Produktion vorzieht, außer die lassen mich warten 

Allerdings sehe ich das auch so, dass man das Problem zu lange vor sich hergeschoben hat. Ich denke bei vielen MTB und Komponenten Herstellern wird nicht viel gerechnet sondern nach der "trial and error" Methode entwickelt (siehe Gabeln, Bremsen, ...)

Ende des Jahres werde ich mich nochmals an Cube wenden, alle anderen rate ich die das gleiche Problem haben sich direkt an Cube und parallel an Ihrer Händler zu wenden. Vielleicht sollte man das Cube einfach auf HS33 umrüsten  

Gruss, Gütti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (1. August 2006)

Ein Frage welche mich in dem Zusammenhang interessiert. Wie schwer seid Ihr und wie ist Euer Fahrstil ?

Ich (76kg nackich) habe das AMS Pro `04 mit einer Avid Juicy 5 mit 160mm und bin schon einige mal in den Alpen gewesen und bis jetzt keine Probs. Zum Glück.

Grüße Toni


----------



## guetti (2. August 2006)

Hallo Toni,

wiege soviel wie Du (76 kg) und fahre den großen Rahmen.

Unter Umständen hängt das Problem mit der großen Rahmenhöhe (RH 56cm) zusammen, da sich die Kräfteverhältnisse aufgrund der anderen Winkelverhältnisse an der Hinterbaustrebe beim Bremsen mit der Scheibenbremse zu Ungunsten der Hinterbaustrebe verändern.

Na ja, ich fahre nicht nur Waldautobahnen und bremse wie mit Scheibenbremsen üblich kurz und kräftig. Wenn es steil ist, dann natürlich mit dem Gewicht hinter dem Hinterrad (wie ist der Spruch doch gleich noch - "Arsch nach hinten").

Es ist immer passiert bei steiler Abfahrt mit verblocktem Trail. Allerdings nicht immer  

Grüße,
Guetti


----------



## hcurbnemhar (10. August 2006)

Hallo,

bei meinem CUBE AMS Pro, Modell 2005, ist nach einem Jahr ebenfalls der Rahmen an der bekannten Stelle gebrochen. Außerdem hatte ich mehrere Lagerdefekte. Im einzelnen:

Auf der ersten Tour am Tag des Kaufs im August 2005 ist nach 50 km ein Lager aus der Hinterbauschwinge herausgefallen. Es wurde vom Händler kostenlos ersetzt.

Im Mai 2006 ist das Hauptlager der Hinterbauschwinge gebrochen. Reparaturkosten: 110 Euro, die ich selbst bezahlen mußte, da Rahmenlager laut CUBE Verschleißteile seien und damit von der Garantie ausgeschlossen wären. Fahrleistung: ca. 2000 km, nur in den Sommermonaten, für den Winter ist ein Zweitrad vorhanden. Ausschließlich normale Verwendung des Rades für Touren. Körpergewicht 90 kg.

Juni 2006: Ein Innenkonus der XT-Nabe ist defekt (tiefe Einkerbungen auf der Kugellaufläche). Der Konus wird getauscht, die Kosten mußte ich tragen, da Lager Verschleißteile seien. 

Da der Händler in beiden Fällen nicht bereit war, einen Garantiefall anzuerkennen, mit der Begründung, daß CUBE Lager als Verschleißteile von der Garantie ausschließt, habe ich CUBE direkt angeschrieben. Meine Argumentation: wenn Rahmenlager und eine Nabe bei einem Rad dieser Preiskategorie nach so kurzer Zeit und normaler Fahrleistung defekt sind, kann das nicht durch üblichen Verschleiß begründet werden. CUBE hat mich an den Händler als meinen Vertrags- und damit Ansprechpartner verwiesen.

Juli 2006: Rahmenbruch an der Hinterbaustrebe oberhalb der Schweißnaht der Scheibenbremsbefestigung. Siehe Foto, die selbe Stelle wie bei den anderen hier beschriebenen Rahmenbrüchen. Ich hatte CUBE daraufhin angeschrieben und wurde nochmal an den Händler als Ansprechpartner verwiesen. Der Händler hatte angeboten, den gebrochenen Rahmen als Garantieleistung auszutauschen. 

Ich möchte nach diesen aufgetretenen Mängeln aber den Kauf rückgängig machen. Begründung: ein Rahmenbruch ist ein lebensgefährlicher Mangel, durch den Austausch eines baugleichen Rahmens wird die Bruchgefährdung nicht beseitigt. CUBE ist seit 2004 bekannt, daß ihre Rahmen an dieser Stelle oberhalb der Schweißnaht an der Scheibenbremsbefestigung brechen können, siehe die Beiträge in diesem Forum. Es erscheint außerdem nicht akzeptabel, Lager generell als Verschleißteile von der Garantie auszuschließen. Ich hatte die Stiftung Warentest angeschrieben, die gaben mir folgenden Hinweis:
"Verschleißteile: Auch für Verschleißteile darf die Gewährleistung nicht pauschal ausgeschlossen werden nach dem Motto: 'Zwei Jahre Gewähr für die Uhr, nicht aber fürs Armband'. Ausgenommen ist lediglich die übliche Abnutzung."
http://www.stiftung-warentest.de/online/steuern_recht/test/1133564/1133564.html

Ich habe eine Frist gesetzt, mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme bzw. Wandlung des Kaufvertrags. Die Frist läuft noch. Die Aussage des Händlers ist, daß ich erst nach dem dritten Rahmenbruch an der selben Stelle innerhalb von zwei Jahren vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten könne.

Angefügt ein Foto des gebrochenen Rahmens.


----------



## scheich (11. August 2006)

Hallo,

@hcurbnemhar

ich glaube auch das man dem Händler dreimal die Chance geben muss um nachzubessern.
Obwohl ich sagen muss das Cube sehr schnell bei mir eine neue Strebe geschickt hat, kann ich dich sehr gut verstehen.
Ich hatte bei einem Anderen bike (Anderer Hersteller) auch einen Riss im Rahmen.
Die haben damals für einen neuen Rahmen nur einen Tag länger gebraucht, aber ein Entschuldigungsschreiben, ein Trikot, eine Trinkflasche und div. Aufkleber beigelegt.

Dies habe ich bei Cube vermisst. Nix. 
Mein Händler sagt es seien nur ca. 1% die einen Rahmenbruch haben.
Gut schön für Cube, aber für mich ist mein Rahmenbruch 100%.

Der Bruch hat mich zudem 150 gekostet da ich mein Italienwochenende (Gardasee) nicht antreten konnte. Naja.

Meine Strebe sei angeblich verbessert, verstärkt und besser geschweisst.
Sieht aber genau so aus wie die alte, deswegen bezweifel ich dies.

Da ich mehrere Cube Räder habe, Hardtail, Fully und ein Rennrad finde ich es schade, dass die Qualität so nachgelassen hat.
Angeblich ist ja der Fehler seit 2004 Bekannt. Trotzdem bricht mein 2006 AMS FR.

Bei weiteren gravierenden Fehlern werde ich die Marke wechseln.

So kann man eben einen Fan verschrecken.


Gruß,
Scheich


----------



## guetti (13. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

na die 1% Cube AMS Besitzer mit Rahmenbruch sind langsam dann wohl alle hier in diesem Forum versammelt. Also ich werde auf die Zusage von Cube eingehen und mir den neuen Rahmen geben lassen sobald dieser verfügbar ist, bei mir waren es ja schon drei Brüche.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, weshalb Cube die Hinterbauschwinge nicht komplett neu designed hat und nur eine kleine Änderung im Durchmesser vorgenommen hat, dann hätten viele von uns den Ärger nur einmal gehabt.

Welche Rahmenhöhen habt Ihr denn eigentlich alle? Ich vermute wie gesagt immer noch, dass es hauptsächlich bei den großen Rahmen auftritt (Winkelverhältnisse).

Grüße,
Guetti


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. August 2006)

Nachdem ich mir nochmal angesehen habe, was alles seit meinem eigenen gebrochenen AMS Pro 2005 hier an Rahmen gepostet wurde, die an exakt derselben Stelle gerissen sind, kann ich nur sagen:

*FU*K CUBE!*

Der Rahmen ist ne glatte Fehlkonstruktion und es ist eine Peinlichkeit sondergleichen, dieses Produkt überhaupt noch in der Form anzubieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scheich (14. August 2006)

Hallo,

also ich habe die Rahmengröße 22".
Kann schon sein das es nur bei großen Rahmen auftritt.

Beim den betroffenden Rahmen müsste doch eigentlich nur diese kl. Drehmomentstütze etwas länger sein, oder?
Also etwas höher als bisher.

Also so verteufeln würde ich Cube auch nicht, da ich lange auch keine Probs. mit den Rädern hatte.
Nur das mit dem Rahmen ist wirklich eine Schande. Kostet Cube einige Kunden auf Dauer. 
Ich pers. kenne schon 4 Leute die sich kein Cube mehr kaufen wegen dieser Rahmenprobs.

Ich hoffe immer noch auf eine Kostenlose wirklich verbesserte Schwinge, der man es auch optisch ansieht.
Bisher aber keine Reaktion zu dieser Sache, sagt mein Händler.


----------



## baum77 (15. August 2006)

guetti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> na die 1% Cube AMS Besitzer mit Rahmenbruch sind langsam dann wohl alle hier in diesem Forum versammelt. Also ich werde auf die Zusage von Cube eingehen und mir den neuen Rahmen geben lassen sobald dieser verfügbar ist, bei mir waren es ja schon drei Brüche.
> 
> ...



Beim 3mal würde ich mein Geld zurück verlangen.
Hier wird mit Deiner Gesundheit ganz übel gespielt. 

1% ist eine extrem hohe Quote! Sowas gehört meiner Meinung nach zurück gerufen!! Ich habe mal mit dem gedanken eines Cube-bikes gespielt. Der ist jetzt verworfen.

Die Shimanospanner die als Rückruf liefen werden bedeutend weniger hier bemängelt. Aber sicher haben es mehr Leute als Cube-Fahrer hier gibt. Das sollte zu denken geben.


----------



## mr proper (15. August 2006)

Rahmen brechen halt, schickt man die ein und gut. Meiner is auch schon durch aber nich an der Sitzstrebe sondern die Kettenstrebe in auf der Höhe des Reifens da wo die beiden Luftlöcher unten im Rahmen sind. Wen ich mir das Gewicht des Rahmens so anschaue wundert's mich nich, ich würde lieber 1Kg mehr an Gewicht rumschleppen mit der Sicherheit im Hinterkopf das es hält. Aber dann kauft ja keiner mehr das Bike den für dieses Gewicht bekommt man ja dann schon Rahmen mit 150mm  der Kunde verlangt Leichtbau also bekommt er diesen, der Hält natürlich nich soo gut is doch logisch oder?

Und bis jetz sind wie viele der neueren AMS an besagter Stelle gebrochen???
Dat passiert doch nu wirklich kaum noch, was zeigt das daran gearbeitet wurde. Und ich denk das das garnet so schlimm is und man sogar noch vorsichtig weiter rollen könnte, das manche Leute es erst am ende einer Tour gemerkt haben. Man, das is ein Fahrrad und das kann auch kaputt gehen und wen bei 1%schon der Teufel an die Wand gemalt würd gute nacht. Was würdet ihr den anders machen,
-4kg Rahmen raus bringen den keiner kauft der aber 100%hält
-wegen jeder Kleinigkeit alles zurückrufen und all dein Geld in die Ausbesserung stecken will sehen wie du wegen 1% lapalie weiß ich wie viel Bikes zurück rufst dann is Cube nämlich pleite und ihr sitzt auf euren kaputten Rahmen (schau ma Voteck an)
-Oder so viel Geld in die Entwicklung stecken das die Rahmen leich sind und halten dan bist du aber nich mehr Cube sondern Rotwild und die könn ja bekanntlich auch kaputt gehen und dann haste noch weniger Spielraum das gleiche schlechte Image 
Man muß immer ein Mittelweg finden und dann gibst halt Sachen wo zurück gesteckt wird, und Shimansky is nich Cube die ham als Monopol ein ganz anderes Budget da fällt es gar nich weiter auf wen irgend ne Kleinere Baureihe zurück gerufen wird, Cube hat aber nich die Möglichkeit wegen 2-3Nörglern in irgend nem Forum seinen am häufigsten verkauftes Produkt komplett zurück zu holen.
Andre Bikehersteller haben andere Probs
verlieren ihre Schrauben an den Schwingen (dann is auch ende Gelände und ordentlich was verbogen),
oder irgendwas Knarrtzt,
die Dämpfer verabschieden sich reihenweise (schaut ma bei LV rein 3ma hintereinander der Dämpfer im arsch und wissen das das Problem immer noch nich behoben wurde), egal wo man hin sieht es gibt immer das ein o. andere Prob. Ob nu Dämpfer oder Schwinge beides muß ich einschicken und hab es wirklich schnell wieder.
Mein Ams stand genau 1ne Woche beim Händler dann war kostenlos ne komplett neue Schwinge dran. Das nach 1,3Jahren, ohne irgend ne Erklärung abgeben zu müssen, ohne irgendwelcher Verzögerungen, oder Ausreden, der Rahmen mußte nich einmal eingeschickt werden Fotos rüber gefaxt und das Packet ging am nächsten Tag auf die Reise.
Seit diesem Vorfall mach ich mir weit weniger ein Kopp als vorher weil ich eben weiß das Cube sehr kulant und schnell is.

Mehr geschrieben als ich eigentlich wollte und immer noch nich richtig Ausgedrückt wie ich es meine.
Allso letz fetz Leute.


----------



## scheich (18. August 2006)

@ mr proper:

Hi,

Gut, Rahmen brechen halt. Naja. Es ist sicherlich nicht ausgeschlossen das mal ein Rahmen bricht, aus welchem Grund auch immer.
Wie in vielen Beiträgen vorher, sind ja fast alle auch der Meinung das Cube bei diesem Problem sehr kulant auftritt.
Dennoch sollte das garnicht erst passieren. Wie weiter oben schon recht ausführlich erklärt wurde, bin ich auch der Meinung das man durch eine kl. Änderung der Drehmomentstütze (Nenne sie jetzt mal so) dieses Problem in den Griff bekommen würde. Und wenn die besagte Stütze nur 1 cm länger wäre, wären das sicherlich verschmerzbare Gramm.
Keiner hier wünscht sich eine Strebe die 1 Kg mehr wiegt, das ist wohl richtig.
Leider ist, meiner pers. Ansicht, die Strebe nie verbessert worden. Ich kann zwischen der von meinem Bekannten (2004er) und meiner (2006er) an besagter Stelle keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Hier finde ich also hat Cube einen starken Verbesserungsbedarf.
Kleine Änderung und keine Probs mehr. So sehen das hier wohl viele.

So long.


----------



## marvinse (18. August 2006)

ICH KÖNNTE HEULEN ;(((
AMS PRO 2004


----------



## Subraid (18. August 2006)

marvinse schrieb:
			
		

> ICH KÖNNTE HEULEN ;(((
> AMS PRO 2004



Zwar kein Hinterbau, aber wie hast Du denn das geschafft?
Sieht ja eher nach ner großen Krafteinwirkung auf die Stütze aus die dann den Rahmen gehimmelt hat.
Zudem war die Stütze wohl zu weit draußen?!
(Auf einem Foto ist die "Ritchey" Beschriftung zu lesen, bei mir kommt die Schrift erst unter dem "Max"-Strich)


----------



## marvinse (18. August 2006)

Tja noch nich mal im Gelände passiert !!
Die Stütze hab ich nur rausgezogen und nen foto geschossen !!
wie es genau passiert ist weiß der himmel,habe plötzlich nen knacken gehabt ;((
und bei 178cm und 83cm schrittlänge sollte ein rahmen mit der Größenangabe von 46 cm siztrohrhöhe passen ohne das die sattelstange sehr weit draussen steht beim biken.
ICH KÖNNT IMMER NOCH HEULEN WOLLTE DOCH AM SONNTAG IN DEN HARZ ;(((
ciao mike


----------



## Hjoerch (21. August 2006)

Aus " gewichtigen" Gründen: sind Hinterbauprobs beim ams FR bekannt. Ich denke die Streben/ Lager müssten beim Fr doch massiver ausgelegt sein , oder ?


----------



## Cuberix (23. August 2006)

Vielleicht äussert sich ausnahmsweise schon vor der Messe jemand hier von Cube, ob der Rahmen im 07er AMS-Modell bezgl der hier geschilderten Probleme modifiziert worden ist? (Sch... Satzbau um die Uhrzeit).


----------



## scheich (8. September 2006)

Hallo,

heute ist es wieder passiert.
Die Strebe wieder an der selben Stelle gebrochen. Das ist jetzt das zweite Mal.
Bin heute gerade so einem wirklich krassem Sturz davon gekommen.
Man ich hätte drauf gehen können.
Werd mir jetzt mal am Wochenende überlegen wie ich die Sache jetzt angehen.

Tja, das beendet wohl meine 15Jahre lange Cube-Treue.


Gruß,
scheich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guetti (12. September 2006)

Hast Du ein Bild davon? Wie ist es denn bei Dir passiert?

Grüße,
Gütti


----------



## scheich (12. September 2006)

Hallo,

ja habe ein Bild gemacht, aber ich weiss nicht wie ich das hier einstellen kann.
Schau mal unter meinem Profil das sind Bilder vom ersten mal.
Jetzt ist es genau an der selben Stelle gebrochen.

Gebrochen ist es auf einer Schotterpiste, bergab beim lösen der Bremse.
Rad hat noch nicht blockiert. Ich wurde von dem plotzlich verkeiltem Hinterrad so überrascht das ich fast ins Grass gebissen hätte.

Bis auf einen blauen Knöcheln, bin ich gerade noch mal gut davon gekommen.

Cube zeigt sich momentan sehr kulant und hat mir umfangreiche Hilfe angeboten, wie auch immer das aussieht.
Ich werde wohl einen neuen Rahmen erhalten.

Gruß,
scheich


----------



## Everysmile (12. September 2006)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, mann kann das Thema auch wirklich hochpuschen...

Rahmen brechen nun einmal und da ist Cube nicht der Einzige.

Gelesen habe ich, dass für Jemanden hier 1% der produzierten Rahmenbrüche schon verdammt viel ist...  

1% ist noch nicht einmal genug für eine Rückrufaktion...

Wenn man sich ein leichtes Bike kauft, muss man sich auch im klaren sein, dass sich die beiden Wege zwischen Leichtigkeit und Stabilität nun mal auf einem sehr schmalen Grad bewegen...

Cube ist, was das angeht, unheimlich schnell in der Reklamationsabwicklung. Kunden aus unserem Haus hatten bereits nach 2-3 Tagen einen neuen Hinterbau und waren mit dem Service sehr zufrieden.

Aussagen wie "Man ich hätte drauf gehen können" lasse ich jetzt einfach mal unkommentiert...  

Ich denke das die ganze Hetzerei hier einfach nur auf dem Frust derjenigen basiert, die meinen ein Bike gekauft zu haben, welches ewig hält, wobei das natürlich völliger Nonsens ist...


Also in diesem Sinne...

werdet mal ein wenig kulanter Cube gegenüber und auch euren Händlern


----------



## scheich (12. September 2006)

Hi,

ich habe immer wieder betont wie kulant und schnell Cube ist.
Es ging und geht hier nur darum das diese Stelle gerne bricht und es viele, ich auch, nicht verstehen warum die Stelle nicht optimiert wurde.
Das Rahmen brechen kommt immer mal wieder vor, auch bei anderen Herstellern. Aber eine bekannt anfällige Stelle seit 2 Jahren nicht zu verbessern ist nicht Cube like.

Die Reaktion von Cube und die Kulanz von Cube war und ist stets einwandfrei.
Ich habe seit Jahren nur Cubebikes und nie gab es mit Cube stress.
Dennoch halte ich den speziellen Fall mit dem Hinterbau nicht für tragbar.

Wenn dir bei knapp 40 Sachen auf Schotter das Hinterrad quer im Rahmen hängt und blockiert, kann das durch aus schlimm ausgehen. Wenn ich mit dem Kopf an den Baum geprallt wäre.... aber egal.
Vielleicht kann ich "Spinner" nicht richtig stürzen.


----------



## guetti (12. September 2006)

Hallo Everysmile,

also bei mir ist der Rahmen dreimal innerhalb der Gewährleistung gebrochen, ich denke das ist kein Normalfall den man mal soeben vom Tisch wischt, andere haben ein solch drastisches Problem bezüglich Rahmenbruch nicht.

Der Service von Cube ist super, dagegen sage ich auch nichts, im Gegenteil mir hat man nach dem dritten Mal auch den neuen Rahmen angeboten sobald er lieferbar ist. Fehler passieren und es eine Sache, dass es passiert, eine andere wie man als Firma damit umgeht.

Allerdings ist es schon erstaunlich, dass nichts Wesentliches an der Hinterbaustrebe nach den Problemen geändert wurde, den Ärger und Aufwand hat der Kunde und der Hersteller, einschl. entstehender Kosten. Die Änderungen haben zumindest bei mir keine Verbesserung gebracht.

Ein AMS Comp ist nunmal nicht nur ein Rad für die Waldautobahn und eine Scheibenbremse sollte es schon aushalten.

Gruss Guetti

P.S. Das ist übrigens keine Hetzerei, sondern einfach Tatsachen die hier stehen, die meisten können schließlich Ihre Rahmenbrüche dokumentieren, was das mit Hetze zu tun haben soll ist mir hierbei rätselhaft.

Außerdem was soll das "...werdet mal ein wenig kulanter Cube gegenüber und auch euren Händlern" ??? Soll ich mich bei Cube bedanken für die Rahmenbrüche und den Händler ein neues Rad abkaufen, wenn das erste in die Brüche geht oder was. Ich glaube es ja nicht.


----------



## AFX (12. September 2006)

wenn ich das richtig verstehe, bricht der rahmen hier nicht aufgrund von schlägen oder so, sondern ausschliesslich aufgrund der kräfte die beim bremsen auftreten.... 

wie schwer seid ihr? über 80kg oder weniger ?


----------



## Everysmile (13. September 2006)

... also zum einen sind einige Sachen hier ( "F*ck Cube" etc.) sicherlich als Hetze o.ä. zu verstehen... denke ich. Definitionssache halt...

Ich habe selber das AMS Comp gefahren und es sicherlich nicht als XC bzw. Marathonbike genutzt, sondern eher das Bike vergewaltigt bei mir ist es nicht passiert, aber das kann natürlich auch Zufall sein.

(übrigens bei einer wie auch vorgesehenen 80er Scheibe; grösser provoziert sicherlich einen Rahmenbruch)

Sicherlich ist es ärgerlich, kann euren Unmut auch durchaus nachvollziehen, aber manche hier, schreiben schon ne ganze Menge Müll...

Aber wie gesagt, verstehen kann ich Euch schon, auch wenn das vielleicht nicht so rüber kam


----------



## guetti (13. September 2006)

@Everysmile
ja ok, ich denke ausfallend muss man nicht werden, da hast Du Recht, solche deftigen Worte überlese ich in der Regel.

@AFX
Also ich vermute noch immer, dass es aufgrund der anderen Winkelverhältnissen beim großen Rahmen zu Problemen kommt. Bei mir ist es immer nach einer Bergabfahrt mit stoßweisem Bremsen aufgetreten, wobei das Rad sich dabei nicht auf einem ebenen Untergrund befunden hat (Steine, Wurzeln, Löcher, etc.). Die Bremsscheiben waren und sind die Standardscheiben, aber ich wiederhole mich, steht alles schon hier im thread.

Gewicht mit 76kg sollte für das Bike kein Problem sein.


----------



## scheich (13. September 2006)

Hi,

also ich vermute auch das es evtl. an den Winkelverhältnissen der gößeren Rahmen liegen könnte.
Die Kräfte der Bremse können es meiner Ansicht nach nicht sein, da das Rad ja nicht mehr als blockieren kann.
Ich denke das ist das Abstützmoment welches durch die Sattelstrebenverstärkung bei größeren Rahmen verstärkt wird.

Aber wie dem auch sei, ich bekomme einen neuen Rahmen und das spricht wieder für Cube. Auch das ganze Abhandeln der Sache in den letzten Tagen bestätigt meinen guten Service Eindruck bei Cube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hcurbnemhar (13. September 2006)

Mein Händler ist weiterhin der Auffassung, daß es sich bei meinem Rahmenbruch um einen Einzelfall handelt. (Diesen Thread hatte ich ihm genannt). Das nach 50 km herausgefallene Rahmenlager sowie das gebrochene Hauptlager der Hinterbauschwinge wären außerdem durch ein Montagsmodell zu erklären (siehe meinen ersten Beitrag #64). 

Im vorliegenden Thread habe ich insgesamt 14 Brüche bei CUBE-Rahmen gezählt, alle an der fraglichen Stelle oberhalb der Schweißnaht der Scheibenbremsbefestigung, betroffen sind Modelle aus den Jahren 2004, 2005 und 2006. Einem ist der Rahmen nach Nachbesserungen 3 mal hintereinander an dieser Stelle gebrochen, zwei Leuten 2 mal hintereinander.

Ich hatte CUBE mehrfach angeschrieben und um Stellungnahme gebeten, aber weder CUBE noch der Händler haben sich bisher geäußert, inwiefern durch einen Austausch mit einer baugleichen Hinterbauschwinge ein erneuter Rahmenbruch verhindert werden kann. Der Rahmen bricht nach meiner Erfahrung beim Bremsen, insbesondere im Autoverkehr oder bei einer Bergabfahrt halte ich das für lebensgefährlich. Eine Wandlung des Kaufvertrages käme laut Händler aber erst nach dem dritten Rahmenbruch an gleicher Stelle in Betracht. Ein Vorschlag des Händlers war, ich könne das Rad im Anschluß an die Reparatur privat weiterverkaufen. 

Ich habe mich jetzt nach mehreren Verbraucher- und Rechtsberatungsterminen aufgerafft und habe gestern einen Anwalt beauftragt. Ziel ist der Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag. Den Anwalt hatte ich über die ADFC-Rechtsberatung gefunden:
http://www.adfc-muenchen.de/index.html?/verein/akt/2006/28062006.html

Die Beweislast liegt jetzt bei mir, da der Bruch erst knapp ein Jahr nach dem Kauf auftrat. Es wäre für mich daher sehr hilfreich, wenn sich einer oder mehrere Leute als Zeugen melden würden, damit ich nachweisen kann, daß mein Rahmenbruch kein Einzelfall ist. Falls sich jemand bereit erklärt, könnte sich derjenige telefonisch mit meinem Anwalt in Verbindung setzten, die Telefonnummer steht in dem ADFC-Rechtsberatungs-Link, den ich oben eingefügt habe (statt der letzten 1 eine 0 wählen, das ist jedenfalls die Nummer, die ich verwendet hatte). PM ginge auch.

Ich hoffe, es meldet sich jemand.


----------



## mr proper (13. September 2006)

lol Naja, meine Meinung zu dem Prob hab ich ja weiter vorne geschrieben man 14Brüche von wie viel Verkauften Exemplaren in 2Jahren, welch herber Immageverlust, und welch schwächliche Qualitat. Glaub die machen sich jetz richtig in die Hose. Ich würd an stelle von Cube sofort alle Ams, mindestens bis Baujahr 2000 besser noch früher, zurück rufen. 
Vieleicht is bei Cube das Problem durchaus bekannt, und der Fehler schon lange behoben wurde. Nur um dich zu ärgern werden sie dir aber weitere alte Schwingen zu kommen lassen so verschwörungstechnisch

Ich mach bei gelegenheit ma Fotos den ich bin dermeinung das die Rohre meines 05er Rahmens durchaus an dieser Stelle verstärkt wurden

Du macht das schon wünsche gutes gelingen und angenehmen Rechtsstreit ich geh derweilen Biken, natürlich nurnoch mit Fullface und kommpletter Protecktorausrüstung, wer weiß wann die Sollbruchstelle nachgibt.


----------



## scheich (13. September 2006)

Hallo,

@hcurbnemhar:

also ich denke auch, dass ein Anwalt hier nicht die richtige Lösung ist.
Vielmehr ist der Händler hier das Problem.
Ruf doch mal bei Cube an (Hotline) und lass dich mit  Sebastian Foerth verbinden.
Der "betreut" auch hier das Cube-Forum etwas mit. Siehe ganz oben.

Wenn du ihm sachlich deine Lage schilderst, werden sie mit dir zusammen eine Lösung finden. Da bin ich mir 100% sicher.
Ich denke auch die Leute von Cube werden das mit deinem Händler regeln.

Wie "mr proper" schon etwas übertrieben schrieb, wird sich Cube mit einer Rechtsabteilung gegen deinen Anwalt stämmen und dann zieht sich die Sache, egal wie das ausgeht. Vermutlich wirst du da nichts erreichen.
Natürlich kannst du auch diesen, deinen Weg gehen, aber Cube ist normal so kulant das es schade wäre. 

Viel Glück trotzdem.
Scheich


----------



## guetti (13. September 2006)

also ich persönlich denke auch der Anwalt ist ein zu großes Geschütz. Erstmal persönlich verhandeln und dann überlegen ob sich ein Rechtsstreit der sich ewig hinziehen kann lohnt. Aber es muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden

Ich ärgere mich auch über drei Rahmenbrüche, aber ich habe es schriftlich, dass ich das neue Modell (Rahmen) bekomme sobald verfügbar. Ich denke auch, andere Bikes anderer Kummer. Wie ich reagiere wenn sich Cube querstellen sollte weiß ich heute schon, das möchte ich an dieser Stelle aber nicht wiedergeben  

@scheich
Allerdings denke ich, dass es schon etwas schlimmeres als blockieren gibt, denn da ist das Rad ja in der Gleitreibung, da haftet ja nichts mehr. Wenn man allerdings das Gewicht weit nach hinten verlagert und kräftig bremst, ohne das das Hinterrad blockiert, kommen da auf die Hinterbaustrebe ganz schöne Kräfte. Leider bin ich zu Faul irgendwie die Haftreibung zwischen z.B. Teer und Gummi herauszubekommen und dann die Kräfteverteilung zu berechnen, das sollte allerdings Cube tun 

Na ja wie dem auch sei, ich bin immer hin und her gerissen. Wenn es passiert  verfluche ich Cube und wenn sie mir helfen bin ich wieder versöhnt, na ja so ist es halt, mein Händler hat mich auch schon gefragt ob ich noch ganz knusper bin das Rad nicht nach drei Brüchen zu wandeln und lieber wieder auf Cube vertraue.

Bis bald,
Gütti


----------



## >--noir--< (14. September 2006)

hi leute,
ich habe mir jetzt alles von ganz vorne durch gelesen und da ich mir auch das AMS FR kaufen wollte (wird aber wohl das 2007 Modell werden).
Hätte ich da noch ein paar fragen.

erstens würde ich auch gerne mal die Rahmengröße und das Gewicht von euch wissen.

Sind Fullys wegen dem Dämpfergelenk(ich nenne es jetzt mal so) am meisten von brüchen als die Hardtails gefährtet?

Und wie weit kann denn Größere Bremsscheiben die Halterung oder auch die Streben belasten?

Wenn ich mir dies hier so durch lese überlege ich mir nähmlich ob ich bei meinem billigen hardtail bleibe und aufrühste oder mir ein Fully von einem anderen Hersteller holen soll. Was schade wäre weil ich mich im AMS FR verguckt habe! 

Gruß Noir
ps. ich finde das einige von euch sehr kulant sind. Ein Rahmenbruch sehe ich schon kritisch an. Bricht er ein zweites mal (kann auch an einer anderen stelle seien) würde ich das vertrauen am Rahmen verlieren. Beim Dritten mal würde ich das bike auf keinem fall mehr haben wollen. Immerhin möchte ich ja auch mit mein Bike springen und wenn ich hier lese das es schon ausreicht im stand die bremse zu betätigen und zusätzlich hin und her zu schaukeln ausreicht, um die strebe zum biegen zu bekommen, bekomme ich ein sehr mulmiges gefühl.


----------



## KILROY (14. September 2006)

(gelöscht, steht schon irgendwo vorher)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guetti (16. September 2006)

@>--noir--<
76kg, RH 56cm

Hardtail <=!=> Fully:
na ja das Ausfallende hat beim Fully natürlich im Gegensatz zum Hardtail einen Drehpunkt am unteren hinteren Gelenk. D.h. beim Bremsen kommt die gesamte Kraft auf die Hinterbaustrebe die zum Sitzrohr hochführt. Steht die wie beim großen Rahmen recht steil, geht natürlich mehr Kraft ins senkrechte Rohr als ins Rohr hinein, d.h. es biegt sich mehr als beim kleinen Rahmen.

Mit einer größeren Scheibe bin ich persönlich am Rätseln, ob das wirklich mehr "Schaden" bringt, da die maximale Haftreibung ja auch mit einer kleineren Scheibe erreicht werden kann (aber: große Scheibe = standfester). Allerdings verschiebt sich das Kräfteverhältnis aber ein Stück weiter weg nach oben, ob das allerdings soviel ausmacht ??

Beim 2007 soll ja eine völlig neue Konstruktion gewählt worden sein, sehe es Dir einfach mal im Vergleich an, ob da wirklich was geändert worden ist, dann kannst Du auch das Cube nehmen. Denn wie immer gilt, andere Bikes andere Probleme.

Gruss,
Guetti


----------



## r19andre (17. September 2006)

Moin,

also erstmal darf laut Cube hinten nur eine 160er Scheibe gefahren werden und ich finde trotz dieser super ärgerlichen Brüche am Hinterbau, wird es ganz schön hoch geschaukelt. Prozentual sind doch nur 0,.... Prozent bei denen der Rahmen bricht, bei soviel verkauften AMS. Natürlich können dadurch auch erhebliche Stürze passieren.
Aber man muss es mal sagen:"kaputt gehen kann alles, auch meine Storck vor einigen Jahren" ( 2mal)

Ach ja, nächstes Jahr wird bei den AMS ja fast alles anders. Es gibt kein FR mehr, dafür nennen sie sich AMS 100 oder AMS 125. =Federweg

Fast jede Rahmengröße bekommt einen eigenen Umlenkhebel am Dämpfer die Rahmen werden ein klein wenig sportlicher.
= die 2007er AMS werden noch geiler. zuzüglich super Designs 

Schöne Grüße
Andre


----------



## guetti (18. September 2006)

Hallo,

also hochgeschaukelt wird hier meines Erachtens nichts, hier wird nur wiedergegeben was tatsächlich passiert ist, nämlich dass bei mehreren von uns z.T. mehrmals der Rahmen an der gleichen Stelle gebrochen ist. Auch die 0,..% kann ich weder bestätigen noch dementieren, ich kenne diese Zahlen einfach nicht. Was sind denn die Absolutzahlen der jeweiligen Rahmengrößen?

Letztendlich wurde ja an der Stelle doch nachgebessert, mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg, wären es Einzelfälle, wäre ja nicht konstruktiv nachgebessert worden.

Allerdings glaube und hoffe ich auch, dass man bei Cube gelernt hat und das 2007 Modell diesen Schwachpunkt nicht mehr aufweist.

Gruss,
Guetti


----------



## Everysmile (18. September 2006)

r19andre schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also erstmal darf laut Cube *hinten nur eine 160er Scheibe *gefahren werden und ich finde trotz dieser super ärgerlichen Brüche am Hinterbau, *wird es ganz schön hoch geschaukelt*. Prozentual sind doch nur 0,.... Prozent bei denen der Rahmen bricht, bei soviel verkauften AMS. Natürlich können dadurch auch erhebliche Stürze passieren.
> Aber man muss es mal sagen:"*kaputt gehen kann alles*, auch meine Storck vor einigen Jahren" ( 2mal)
> ...



Mein Reden, aber mir glaubt ja keiner 

@R19andre:
THX alot, dachte schon ich wär hier alleine mit einer Meinung


----------



## marvinse (30. September 2006)

Ahoi
Habe nun nach etlichen wochen des wartens mein bike zurück ) Es ist ein neuer Rahmen geworden mal sehen wie lange das hält !!
Ciao mike


----------



## cubey (2. Oktober 2006)

Kennt jemand die Hotline-Nummer von Cube?


----------



## KILROY (2. Oktober 2006)

ja, die Homepage von Cube kennt die:

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...m;jsessionid=EEE1068D317D0B3A4D639CD816FC1B39


----------



## cubey (2. Oktober 2006)

Danke  
Hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen müssen.


----------



## bob bobson (24. Oktober 2006)

Hi, was mich interessiert ist wie du mit deinem AMS LTD zufrieden bist. bist es jetzt ja auch eine weile gefahren. ich bin gerade dabei mir eins zu bestellen und freue mich auf infos. danke gruss bob.


----------



## KILROY (24. Oktober 2006)

^^ 
bin ich gemeint ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bob bobson (24. Oktober 2006)

ne, eigentlich nicht (die Antwort war auf eine message der ein AMS LTD gekauft hatte) aber vielleicht kannst du mir auch einen Tipp geben. ich mach jetzt schon ewig rum ob ich mir das AMS LTD (ein Messemodell) kaufen soll. ich bin das forum mal durchgegangen und mir wird es ja ganz anders. allerdings scheint mein händler sehr seriös zu sein. bloß was hilft das, denn die leben ja vom verkaufen. bezüglich des tipps; ich bin 1.88 cm und wiege 88kg. angedacht ist ein 20´Rahmen. 
grazie Bob


----------



## KILROY (24. Oktober 2006)

...kommt als PN....


----------



## cuberni (27. Oktober 2006)

Servus Leute,
habe in letzter Zeit so einiges hier in den Threads gelesen.
Habe mir Ende September das neue AMS Pro 125 mit Fox/Louise bestellt, nachdem ich´s auf der Eurobike selbst angeschaut habe. Hab mich voll verliebt .Wollte mir zuerst das neue Stereo zulegen, denke aber das für mein Einsatzgebiet das neue AMS optimal wäre. Fahre seither LTD3, wird also mein erstes Fully. Bin mit dem Hardtail doch des öfteren an die Grenzen gekommen, was das Fahrwerk angeht.
Nachdem ich aber so einiges über Rahmenschäden gelesen habe, frage ich mich doch ob des Stereo vielleicht doch besser wäre, wegen Stabi oder so 
Wär echt super, wenn jemand was dazu sagen könnte.


----------



## schlupp (27. Oktober 2006)

AMS 125 und Stereo haben was die Stabilität angeht beide genau die gleichen Rohrsätze in Sitz- und KEttenstreben. 
Daher brauchst du deswegen keinen Kopf machen.
Freu dich einfach auf den 125er ;-)

So long
Schlupp


----------



## cuberni (27. Oktober 2006)

Danke, 
dann kann ich ja wieder ruhig schlafen  und vom neuen Bike träumen.


----------



## LoB (29. Oktober 2006)

Moin!!!

Ääähm, ich hab ma ne ganze andere Frage:
Ich werd mir nächstes Jahr wahrschienlich auch ein AMS Pro zulegen und gestern is mir zum ersten mal aufgefallen, dass die beiden Kettenstreben ja völlig unterschiedlich gearbeitet sind. Ich hab das sonst immer auf die Perspektive geschoben...
Was ich meine sieht man hier ganz gut: http://www.gambacicli.it/cube/cube%20ams%20pro%20004.jpg

Ja, also kann mir vllt jemand sagen was das fürn Sinn hat, dass die linke Kettenstrebe am Tretlager nicht genauso gebogen is wie die rechte und ob diese veränderte Geometrie jez irgendwelche negativen/ positiven Auswirkungen hat? Sieht ja schon nen bisschen seltsam aus...

Würd mich über sehr über ne Antwort freun, Danke!!!

LoB


----------



## freddy_walker (30. Oktober 2006)

LoB schrieb:


> Moin!!!
> 
> Ääähm, ich hab ma ne ganze andere Frage:
> Ich werd mir nächstes Jahr wahrschienlich auch ein AMS Pro zulegen und gestern is mir zum ersten mal aufgefallen, dass die beiden Kettenstreben ja völlig unterschiedlich gearbeitet sind. Ich hab das sonst immer auf die Perspektive geschoben...
> ...


 
Hi LoB,
sieht man bei vielen Fullies und ist gewollt... Hat den Zweck, dass die Kette genug Platz über der Kettestrebe hat, deswegen ist diese nach unten 'versetzt'. Ist also in deinem Sinne 'positiv'  
Warum es nicht symetrisch nach unten versetzt ist? Eventuell aus optischen Gründen oder aus fertigungstechnischen Gründen (Kosten) oder aus konstruktiven (Stabilität) Gründen? Keine Ahnung... 

Z. B. sind bei Nicolai beide Kettenstreben nach unten versetzt, guckst du hier http://www.nicolai.net/products/e-frames/e-helius-cc.html

Egal, mach' dir keinen Kopf  

Gruß, F.


----------



## LoB (30. Oktober 2006)

Danke fü deine Antwort!!!

Is mir dann gestern bei meinen Nachforschungen auch aufgefalln, dass fast alle Viergelenker diese Unterschiedlichen Kettenstreben haben.
Das mit der Kette seh ich jez auch... aber was das alles nur für einen Sinn haben soll ... naja hab mich jez damit angefreundet, aber werd vllt ma den Hersteller fragen wennich Lust hab  ...

(Wenn es jemand weiß, dann wär es natürlich freundlich mir die Arbeit zu ersparen  )


----------



## mr proper (30. Oktober 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris82 (30. Oktober 2006)

Da hat der Proper die Kabelbinder so fset gezogen bis die Kettenstrebe abgerissen ist.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (30. Oktober 2006)

mr proper schrieb:


>



ALTER SCHWEDE!

wie haste das geschafft?


----------



## guetti (10. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein neuer 2007 AMS Rahmen wurde zu meinem Händler geschickt. Cube hat gehalten, was sie verprochen hatten (wie immer bisher). Rahmen wird ausgetauscht.

Gruss,
Guetti


----------



## mr proper (10. März 2007)

Gleiche Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht, 2ma hatts knack gemacht und jedes ma war nach ner Woche ne neue Strebe da. Mußte mich nich ma selbst drumm kümmern sondern habe es einfach zum Örtlichem Cube Händler "bei dem ich das Rad nich ma gekauft hab, aber guter Kunde bin" gebracht. Und hab dasd rad kostenfrei nach ner Woche wieder zurück gehabt, glaub (aber nur ne Vermuung) das Cube auch die Einbaukosten übernommen haben muß, da ich auser was in die Kaffekasse, echt kein einzigen Euro da gelassen ab.


----------



## M_Like (17. Mai 2008)

[email protected]

Ich fahre schon lange ein "billiges" fully und hab die letzten Tage mal so im Netz rumgesucht, was ich mir für ein neues Bike kaufen werden. Preislich lag das so bei 1.400 - 2.200,-. Bis zu diesem Thread lag meine Wahl auf ein Fahrrad von Cube, aber jetzt....

@Cube (Ihr lest ja mit)

Bei google steht dieser Thread auf Platz 3, wenn man nach cube ams comp sucht und nach einigen anderen Variationen auch.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Kunde dadurch vergrault werden. Mein Fahrrad, wie gesagt sehr billig (von Wal-Mark) hält seit 6 Jahren und ich fahre bei Gott echt sehr Materialbelastend.

Kein "Neukunde" möchte sich für diesen Preis ein Fahrrad kaufen und mit solchen Problemen rechnen müssen, vor allem bedingt durch einfaches bremsen. Da zählen auch Aussagen nicht wie "nichts ist für die Ewigkeit" wieviel Fahrräder fahren auf den Str. rum die 20+ Jahre haben..

Für mich hat dieser Thread sehr abschreckend gewirkt und werde mir, leider (die Optik ist echt toll), kein Fahrrad von Cube kaufen. Ausstausch und Kulanz hin oder her, hier gehts auch um meine Gesundheit.

Das ist meine Meinung, bitte nicht gleich steinigen ;-)


----------



## Subraid (17. Mai 2008)

@M_Like: Naja, hast Du mal auf das Datum und die Modelljahre der betroffenen Rahmen und Threads geschaut? Das ist doch schon alles alter Kaffee, die Rahmen sind schon 2-3 Modelljahre weiter.
Fahre zwar kein Cube aber wegen den alten Rahmenbrüchen würde ich jetzt nicht davor zurückschrecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (17. Mai 2008)

Alles halb so wild,hatte bei meinem AMS-Pro Model2004 auch zweimal die Hinterbaustrebe an der Bremsaufnahme gebrochen,war eine zu schnelle ausgekühlte Schweißnaht und ein Materialfehler.Bin da nach bis anfang des Jahres mit dem AMS ohne Probleme gefahren.Und fahre wieder Cube ein Stereo.Was meinst du wieviel Probleme andere Hersteller haben.Außerdem werden sollche Sportgeräte ja auch hart rangenommen.Nehme mal dein Auto fahre immer so wie du mit deinem Rad färhst dann wirst du sehen was du für einen Verschleiß hast.Oder du rollst mit deinem Rad nur Forstautobahnen.Gruss


----------



## >--noir--< (17. Mai 2008)

@wurzelhoppser
Also von Cube habe ich mich auch wegen dieses threat hier 2Jahre lang ferngehalten!
Das mit dem Rahmen Brüchen ist jetzt definitiv nicht mehr? Wie fährt sich das Stereo, kann man sich damit ruhig mal 1 - 1 1/2 Meter fallen lassen?
Suche in moment dringend ein neues Bike für dem nächsten Sommer und habe hier in der nähe einen Cube händler!

gruß Noir


----------



## wurzelhoppser (17. Mai 2008)

Über 1 meter Sprünge,glaube ich doch würde dann aber doch auf das Fritz setzen ist doch mehr darauf ausgelegt gröbere Sachen zu machen,bei 160mm Federweg.Sonst ist das Stereo schon eine Bombe,allein schon weil es so Geil Antriebsneutral ist.Gruss


----------



## picturefactory (27. Mai 2008)

1 meter sprünge mache ich auch mit meinem ams 100 und da hatte ich bisher keine probleme.....sollte sich das ändern werde ich davon berichten 
aber bisher bin ich mit meinem cube sehr zufrieden!


----------



## ablees (4. November 2009)

Hallo Leidensgenossen, 

möchte die Problematik mit einem weiteren Fall ergänzen, jedoch erhalte ich von Cube keinen kostenlosen, neuen Rahmen, da ich mit 5 Jahren und 5 Monaten die Gewährleistungszeit überschritten habe. 
Rechtlich vielleicht ok, aber sobald man den Anspruch eines führenden Mountainbikeherstellers erhebt und auf seiner Homepage dies bewirbt : "Innovative Rahmentechnik, zukunftsweisende Fertigungsmethoden und optimale Oberflächenveredelung vorgestellt in unserem Innovation Center" (Zitat), sollte man die Gesundheit seiner Kunden nicht in dieser Weise gefährden. 

Gruß Andreas.


----------

